# Few ?'s about a polaris 550 sportsman



## DaveMK1

One of my guys at work has a bone stock 2010 polaris sportsman 550 eps efi. He had it at work today and it was idling kind of high and erratic but when you roll on the throttle it clears up. Besides the norm (air filter, plugs, etc...) what would cause erratic idle. I don't know anything about popos but would like to help the kid out cause he wants to ride with us Saturday. Also, what is the normal idle speed. Thanks!

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

maybe it's just too low? :thinking:


----------



## DaveMK1

Too low? Hmmm look at it tomorrow 

Sent from my droid when I should be working. MIMB RULES!


----------



## Polaris425

oh I see you said _high_ and erratic.. sorry I just saw erratic... 

Not sure then.


----------



## hp488

Is it doing this when warmed up or cold


----------



## sloboy

dont know how erratic it is but a polaris does sound funny to me at idle or full throttle because of the side by side cylinder set up, or is the 550 a single? maybe a plug change will help


----------



## DaveMK1

Cool thanks for the help guys. I didn't have a real good look at it because it was during work but I'm going to have another glance tomorrow. He was just excited that i got his throttle cable unstuck today.

HP488, It was doing it when it was cold and i asked him if it clears up when it warms up but he said not really. Don't know if its much to worry about cause the thing is snappy and revs beautifully.

Sloboy, It acts like it is hunting to find idle.

The idle to me seems a bit high tho. Im so used to v-twins so it could be normal but i cant tell. I will look at the tach tomorrow


----------



## sloboy

maybe some kinda throttle postion sensor or cable out of adjustment? it being seized up maybe a sign of something, IDK


----------

